# fiber glass repair?



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody ever do any fiber glass repair? I've got a boat that needs the transom repaired and i have to refiber glass the inside and i have never done this before so any tips would be helpful.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

best bet is you tube ,there is a lot of info


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey man your going to want to sand to make sure it is past all clear, and kind of rough. Lay down some resin and then your matting, loose matting whichever you prefer. Then enough resin to coat it and then let it dry. You can come back and add extra layers (which i would suggest on a transom) Then its up to you. You can sand smooth then bondo, or leave it if no one is going to see it lol. Kind of a brief summary but you get the idea, Its pretty easy


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I helped dad on a couple of drag and dirt cars when I was younger. Like mossyoak said pretty easy, just time consuming. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

check out the website called "scream and fly", lots of info on glassing boats the proper way on there!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Latex gloves at all times. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Latex gloves at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, wear two pair at all times. So when you get it on the first pair you can get that pair off and still not have it all over your hands. Buy a box of gloves and try your best to keep if off your skin. You will have to wear off whatever gets on you. Good luck.


----------

